# Auto als Vektorgrafik für layoutzwecke



## christhebaer (4. April 2004)

Hallo!

ich weiß nicht so ganz genau, ob ich hier im richtigen Bereich bin,
aber ich suche für den Mercedes Vito eine Vektorvorlage.
Maßstabsgetreu wäre super!

Wo könnte ich sowas herbekommen? 

Da es sich nur um einen privaten Zweck (einmalig) handelt,
sollte es am Besten für umsonst sein.

Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus.

Mit nettem Gruß
christhebaer


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (4. April 2004)

Hallo,

Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass Du wenig Chancen haben wirst, solch eine Vektorgrafik kostenlos zu bekommen. Du könntest mal direkt bei Mercedes anfragen, welche Agentur sich mit dem Vito auseinandergesetzt hat und Dich dann mit denen in Verbindung setzen, aber 1.) wird das schon mal ein sehr beschwerlicher Weg für Privatanwender und 2.) bezweifle ich auch, dass die Dir kostenlos (wenn der überhaupt in Vektorform vorliegt) diese Datei überlassen, schon mal wegen Copyright etc.

Versuch Dein Glück.


----------



## christhebaer (4. April 2004)

Ich habe bei den Mercedes-Seiten die Info-Broschüre mir angeschaut,
da gibts es auch Skizzen mit Bemaßungen.
Das sollte mir erstmal helfen. Mal schauen, wie ich die aus dem PDF kriege. *g*

Trotzdem wäre es schön, wenn ich solch eine Datei als eps bekommen könnte.

Aber wie TerorAlf schon richtig vermutet, wird das sehr Kost-und Zeitaufwendig :-(

Gruß
christhebaer


----------



## Beppone (24. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

sehr gute Vektorvorlagen gibts bei http://www.ccvision.de. 
Über 3.000 Fahrzeuge, in Seiten-, Front-, Heck- und Dachansicht, jeweils Maßstab 1 : 30.

Gruß

Bep


----------

